# A questions about sleeping habits



## rabayda (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi there!

I'm new around here, and very very new to this chihuahua breed. I joined this forum yesterday so that I can learn and stay up to date with everything related to chihuahuas. 

My question here, how much is my doggy should be sleeping? It seems like he sleeps a lot during the day, and yes, he sleeps all through the night. But is that normal? Do they sleep on and off all day? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

honey will sleep all day and night if she is bored and were not doing anything, although I think she is "resting" more then anything during the day. If we are out some where she will be alert all the time and not want to sleep so it really depends.
How old is your Chi?


----------



## rabayda (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Manda. Samson is 9 months old.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Chihuahuas don't have the same need for exercise as, say, a border collie, and though they can be pretty hyper, they also are kind of a lazy breed lol! Plus given their size, just running around the house after their humans, playing, jumping on and off the couch, give them a lot of exercise right there. 

Mine pretty much sleep all day when I'm at work. They sleep again if I go out at night. Then they sleep the night through. On the other hand, if I'm home and doing stuff like on the weekends, they'll be up and interested and involved, all day sometimes, but MAN do they crash when it's time! 

Chis just seem to be VERY adaptable.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico would sleep all day if I let him. lol As Tink said there lazy breed. hehe 

Chihuahua's Love to be with you 247 if they see you they will come running to you and want to play and if say your sitting in the sofa or bed they will sit and most likely sleep in your lap or beside you. Thats how they are. So don't worry there is nothing wrong with your pup.  Just make sure you give him playtime with you and walk him.


----------



## rabayda (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone!

Fadhila, you just described my Samson. He just loves following me around with a non-stop wagging tail. If I'm walking, he comes along, if I'm sitting on the couch, he jumps right up and cuddles with me. I love him!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

rabayda said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Fadhila, you just described my Samson. He just loves following me around with a non-stop wagging tail. If I'm walking, he comes along, if I'm sitting on the couch, he jumps right up and cuddles with me. I love him!


Hehe cutee. 
I remember when chico was a baby he was so tiny I was not used to it than. But It was so funny he fallows me around even when Im going to the bathroom. lol My brother and his wife Just laugh at how I had a tiny shadow fallowing me around. hehe


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey sleeps a lot during the day as well, I think it's normal depending on the dog.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yep! laziest dogs ever aside from the "zoomies" which in my doggies case always happens at night!
Mine are always with me or on me or sleeping.


----------

